# Reminder: No bait allowed at Hobbs Reservoir



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

One of the employees in our Ogden office asked me to share the following reminder:

This year, Hobbs Reservoir in Layton was opened to the public for fishing. There are special rules in place at Hobbs to help create a trophy-type local fishery for many anglers in northern Utah.

The rules at Hobbs specify that you must use artificial flies and lures only - *no bait is allowed*. There's also a limit of two trout (the fish must be under 15 inches), and only non-motorized watercraft are allowed on the surface of the water. (Note: A waterskiing club has special permission to use the reservoir on Wednesdays, Fridays or Sundays, but the public is still allowed to use the reservoir at the same time.)

Although there are quite a few regulation signs posted around the reservoir, DWR conservation officers and the landowner have seen a number of anglers who are still using bait at Hobbs. Officers are now writing citations to anglers who use bait. If you fish at Hobbs, please help us keep this body of water open to the public by obeying the regulations. If you know someone else who fishes at Hobbs, please remind them to stick with artificial flies and lures. Thanks!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Just behind my house. A lot of kids are going down there. A few are packing out some fish. I doubt it very much if they are using artificial flyes and lures.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Al Hansen said:


> Just behind my house. A lot of kids are going down there. A few are packing out some fish. I doubt it very much if they are using artificial flyes and lures.


Just throw them under the bus Al!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Yeah, geeze Al... pick on somebody your own size.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> Yeah, geeze Al... pick on somebody your own size.


There isn't anyone. It really pizzes me off when they shoot the ducks and geese on the opener and run like he l l before the cops show up. Now ask me how I really feel. The law is the law. Under the bus they go. No better time to get a citation then when your young and you learn the rules up front. -O|o- :RULES: -O|o- :RULES:

:mrgreen:


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

agreed


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Al Hansen said:


> sawsman said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, geeze Al... pick on somebody your own size.
> ...


----------

